# I want to trap



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

While working on a farm this year I had the opportunity to mess around with a cage trap. We caught *****, skunks and cats in it. This sparked my interest in trapping other things, So, what do I have to do to get started. I want to start with Fox and musk rat, what permits, requirements are needed to get started?? Ive read some of the proc, but it seems so confusing to me? Do I need to take a fur harvester education course?? Any other info would be awesome, just tell me anything that would be useful to know.

Thanks.


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm getting started this year myself. Here's how I went about it.

1. If you were born later than '85 (I think that's the cutoff), you have to take a course- check the DWR website for availability.

2. A permit is not necessary if you're trapping fox, but for muskrat, it is. Get a tag anyway, you never know what's going to stumble into your trap.

3. Go to Sportsman's Warehouse- they've got quite a selection of traps and skinning gear, and it's ridiculously cheap (around $5-$7 a trap). You'll want to start with half a dozen #160 or #210 conibear (that's the measurement) leghold or break-neak traps. Muskrat, from what I hear, like inverted blind traps (check the proc- it explains it).

4. Get a book- either one at sportsman's, or order one from Amazon (usually cheaper). 

5. Snowshoes are MANDATORY. You're screwed without them.

You can realistically get started trapping for somewhere in the neighborhood of $100, including tag. Be conservative, and shop around. Good luck! 
p.s.- some tanneries will buy your hides if they're clean. Also, the state holds a furbearer tradeshow at the end of the season- kind of a modern day rendezvous. DON'T FORGET to register your traps with the DWR!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr Sweeten

What permit are you talking about for muskrat. You do not need a license for them. The only permit is if you apply for the waterfowl areas. I do recommend getting the furbearers license anyway in case you catch something you do need it for. You also have to get a trap number from the DWR that must be permanently attached to your traps.

What sportsmans are you seeing trapping supplies in? I have never seen them in the riverdale store.

You can do without snowshoes. I have never had them in all my years of trapping.

I have never heard of this state held furbearer trade show. Where is it and when? The Utah Trappers association has a thing in Nephi in Feb. for you to bring your hides to for the auction but you have to be a UTA member. They are not affiliated with the state of Utah.

Montgomery fur buys them here in Ogden also.


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

Ah-
Thanks for the correction. I must have misread the proc regarding waterfowl areas, thinking that muskrats were in the same boat as beaver and such. I'll re-read it.
The Sportsman's in Midvale has a bunch of trapping gear at the south end of the store along the wall.
Also, I've been pursuing ermine, mink, beaver etc. My area is under three feet of powder right now and requires a bit of a hike to get in to. I don't always need them, but I bring them along so as not to waste a trip due to inaccessibility.
The trade show I referenced is one and the same as the one you talked about. I assumed it was state sanctioned, since it's mentioned in the proc.


----------

